# For new poo's



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I put together a log sheet to help with toilet training and thought others might find it useful so I have attached it to this post. I have an Excel version too, but it seems I cant attach Excel files but don't mind sending it via email if anyone wants it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That is great! I just logged it everyday on a piece of paper. You are very creative

She is potty trained now but I still keep track of her pee's and poo's for some reason that way I know if she is messing with me when she rings her potty bells!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Lots of people will find this very useful!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Potty bells are fab but they would have you up and down all day long if you let them little monkeys! Keeping a logs a great idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Potty bells are fab but they would have you up and down all day long if you let them little monkeys! Keeping a logs a great idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the poochie bells but I live in an apartment so she rings them if she hears someone in the hallway cause she wants to visit them .........so that is where my log comes in handy that way I know if she really has to go!

Love this log though it would of come in really handy when we first got her. Great for new owners!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Can this be stickied?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I never used a log. Never give it much thought regarding Wif but we still do a menal log with Mable .... ' when did Mable last wee? ' can often be heard in our house. Also I work two nights a week and before my OH goes to work I get a text message handover re the dogs, nothing about the kids usually ' she's weed and poo'd he's just weed' ... The terminology gets better ' Wilfs shat she's done both' ... It keeps my colleagues entertained if nothing else xx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Love the handover texts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

JasperBlack said:


> Potty bells are fab but they would have you up and down all day long if you let them little monkeys! Keeping a logs a great idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi - What exactly are 'Potty bells'?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

http://poochie-pets.net

There are cheaper versions. I used them with my two. Still use them. They worked great for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for that, its a fab idea! I'm hoping my poochie bells will help when Barney arrives in... (countdown...) 11 days!!


----------

